# Help vinyl cutter cutting double lines



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can anyone please help. I have a gcc expert 24 and I use corel and great cut. Recently my vinyl cutter started cutting all lines twice even my weeding border can anyone tell me what could be causing this. Maybe a setting or something got changed? Many thanks to all of you. Penny


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

some programs have a box to enter how many passes the cutter makes... make sure it's set to one

MM64


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sounds like a setting to cut 2 passes.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like your vector file has duplicate paths


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds like all three people are pointing to the problem.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well if there is a setting in Great Cut to cut twice, I have not found it....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Well if there is a setting in Great Cut to cut twice, I have not found it....


As far as I know, Great Cut doesn't have the option to do a double cut and I know for sure Corel doesn't have that option.
The only way to do that is to duplicate the design on top of itself. 

Have you tried to ungroup the design and click on it and click Delete? If something is still there, then there was a duplicate design on top of itself. If the whole thing disappears, then Control Z to get it back and I'm stumped!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That is what I was thinking...So under the DESIGN tab in Great Cuts you can use the SORT WITH SIMULATION menu to play the cutting of the design....You might be able to see the 2nd path....Also, I found this on Co-cuts website....Great Cut is private label of Co-cut...

*All objects are cut twice.*

You have drawn all your objects in CorelDRAW with wireframe *and* fill. Both the wireframe and the fill are interpreted as contours so that all objects exist twice. It is best to draw your objects only with fill and without wireframe...


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you using the "Output" option in Great Cut?

If so I believe there is a check box titled something along the lines of "Convert Pen Lines"

The few times I've selected that option it converted all the pen lines to two lines.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Great advice. guys! Thanks!


----------



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks to all that helped I knew you all could figure it out for me. It ended up being contour cut was checked in great cut not sure how it happened because I never used contour cut. Once again many thanks to all of you for your help.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Now you have me curious.....I have not seen that setting....where is it?


----------



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------

